# AKFF kayak fishing skills course?



## Mad Dog (Mar 31, 2006)

Damn...shame he's in Sydney.....I would have loved to joined his course. Does anyone know someone who could organise something along the same lines in Brissy????


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Depending on times and dates, as i teach some nights and go to uni others i would be in, a couple of saturdays or a full weekend would suit me best.

I would look forward to catching some of those glow in the dark fish you have thier Paul.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hmm in Sydney hey, so long as he doesn't demonstrate Gatesy self made burley technique :lol: I reckon he's on a winner here :wink:

Milt,


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

occy said:


> Not too sure what form the course takes exactly, but it wouldn't be too full on (if you know what I mean), as it's just a recreational pursuit after all. More to follow.


Course contents:

-Reading Weather before you go

-Reading Wife/Partner before you ask

-Sneaking through lineup of stinkboats at the boatramp

-Mounting Yak without looking like a goose

-Sneaking back to car to get forgotten items

-Making it look like you knew it was a mooring line you hooked

-Not falling in while trying to find your extra leader

-Leaking (personal and craft)

-Keeping beer cold - will it help?

-Making yourself visible to stinkboats - will it help?

-Dismounting Yak without feeling in legs

-Fielding questions at beach/ramp and explaining how good it is fishing from a Yak, while avoiding the one about the days 0 fish count.

Sounds like a course for me!


----------



## Straddie (Apr 19, 2007)

As an Educational manager, I could explore place, time, cost with a few of my contacts. Content expert will need to be sought from Brisbane area. PM me if you consider yourself a teacher of content.

cheers


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I would be up for a course in Brissy as well. Sound great!!


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Providing nothing was to get in the way I would be interested. Now if the course could be named just right I could claim this as a tax deduction?? :wink: 
steve


----------



## Hobie Sports (May 22, 2007)

What a great idea. You can count me in.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Providing nothing was to get in the way I would be interested. Now if the course could be named just right I could claim this as a tax deduction??


Steve your looking at it the wrong way, if your in the Ambo's like Matt. Make sure you both come along then its a team building exercise to create a better work enviroment within the department and more co-operation between other stations :wink: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> I will be schooling Gatesy on fishing this sunday afternoon in North Harbour.


US - AUSTRALIA translation..

I will be showing Gatesy how NOT to catch fish this Sunday afternoon in North Harbour.  

I think the course is a good idea in principle, and would be Ok as a 'basic' introduction to how to fish from a yak, but in order to catch fish regularly you're still going to need to put in PLENTY of time on the water. Nothing can beat that... (ps yes i still need to put in LOTS more time)


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

> I think the course is a good idea in principle, and would be Ok as a 'basic' introduction to how to fish from a yak, but in order to catch fish regularly you're still going to need to put in PLENTY of time on the water. Nothing can beat that... (ps yes i still need to put in LOTS more time)


Thanks Davey G  I will show this snippet of valuable information to my wife so she understands that I need to go yak fishing more often in order to catch fish  
I, like you need to spend a lot more time on the water unfortunately


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

G'day Occy, if I'm not working, I reckon I could be in. I need all the help I can get! :lol:


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

> Make sure you both come along then its a team building exercise to create a better work enviroment within the department and more co-operation between other stations


I get it Dave, Talk it up as a team building exercise and get work to pay for it :wink: 
Steve


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I would also be very interested in the course. Being from outside Sydney i would favour a weekend of course. Maybe a 2 day thing and send the wife and girls into town for shopping.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice work Occy, thanks for organising this.

Cheers dave


----------

